
Announcing OpenZeppelin 2.0 - martriay
https://blog.zeppelin.solutions/announcing-openzeppelin-2-0-afb70aaa298d
======
Gys
> A stable, audited, and fully tested package for smart contract development

------
elopio
Yay!!! So much work on this release by so many people. It will be great now to
see it out in the wild.

